# Sound-Remixes C64 und Amiga-Spiele



## Silvecio (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Forum ,

ich hoffe, ich habe mir die richtige Kategorie ausgesucht. 

Im I-Net bin ich die Tage auf zwei Seiten gestossen, die mich an die alten C64 und Amigazeiten erinnerten. 
Speziell die Sounds der Spiele. Man mag es nicht für möglich halten, aber ich habe doch tatsächlich vorm TV gesessen und die Sounds aus einigen Spielen auf Kassette aufgenommen....

(Für die Jüngeren hier: Das sind Magnetbänder zum analogen Speichern von Informationen )

Dabei waren solche Perlen wie The Great Giana Sisters, RockNRoll, Turrican, X-Out, Katakis etc. Oder hat auch jemand damals das Listing von "Shades" von Chris Hülsbeck aus der 64er abgetippt??? 

Auf den unten aufgeführten Links findet Ihr Remixes einiger bekannter Spiele. 
Wen es interessiert (und ich hoffe nicht gegen irgendwelche Forumregeln zu verstossen) sollte hier mal vorbeisurfen:

C64
http://www.remix64.com

Amiga
http://amigaremix.com/

Besonders angetan hat es mir "Great Giana Sisters" von machinae supremacy. Das ist ne Hardrockversion vom Intro von The Great Giana Sisters..... Anlage voll aufdrehen... ist echt der Hammer. 

Gibt es hier noch andere Verrückte wie mich???
mfg
Silvecio


----------



## Gast1654636202 (12. Februar 2008)

Du hast mir grade eine Zeitreise ermöglicht  Danke dafür. Auch hätte ich nicht gedacht das ich jemals wieder die Worte:"Another visitor, stay a while, stay forever..." 

PS: Die Sisters sind wirklich super remixed. Höre sie grade.


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2008)

Muss ich mir heut Abend direkt mal reinziehen


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2008)

http://remix.kwed.org wäre noch eine weitere Portal seite für Remixes.
Es gibt übrigens auch ein C64 Webradio, genannt Slay Radio 
Da kann man sich teilweise sogar Titel wünschen. 

Meine Favoriten-Remixes:
Artura(Dublin Delight Mix) von Makke
*R-Type (Doppelganger Summer Remix) von Lagerfeldt*
Comic Bakery (feat Hanna Kappelin & Morpheus) von o2
Great Gianna Sisters von machinae supremacy
*Outer Space (Spaceboost Remix) von Sonic Wanderer*
Kung-Fu Master (Surf mix) von dor-x
Ocean Loader V2 von Instant Remedy


----------

